# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  أكلات سهلة لرمضان 2013

## ام السوس

مكرونه الدجاج :

PIC-647-1370010505.jpg

نسلق المكرونه
ونكون مسوين خلطه دجاج
نقطع دجاج صدور مربعات
بصل وثوم نحمسهم مع زيت ونضيف الدجاج له
ونقلبه زين نضيف بهارات وماجي ووجزر مقطع طويل ونقلبها لحد ماتسوي
ونخلطها مع المكرونه
نضيف عليها شوي قشطه خفق ونقلبها 5 دقايق
ونقدمها



 :Eh S(4):   :Eh S(4): 



خبز الجبن:

PIC-611-1370010503.jpg
المقادير :


3 كاسات طحين
ملعقة خميره
ملعقة باكنج باودر
3 ملاعق حليب بودره
ربع كاس زيت واحد وربع كاس ماء
شوي سكر وملح


الطريقة


تخلط المقادير كلها ماعدا الطحين بالخلاط
ثم يضاف لها الطحين وتعجن وتكور
وتوضع في صينيه مرشوشه طحين وتغلفينها وتخلنها ترتاح 10 دقايق بس
تفردينها مدوره وتحطينها على الصاج وتقلبينها
وتحطين عليها جبن موزيريلا وشيدر ولو حابه زيتون وفلفل ملون او زعتر اللي تحبين
وسكريها بحيث تكون نص دائره
وقدميها حاره



 :Eh S(4):   :Eh S(4): 




صدور الدجاج بالجبن والزعتر . 


xbbc.jpg

المقادير: 
4 صدور دجاج منزوعي العظم.- 100 جم جبن - ملعقة صغيرة زعتر ملعقة كبيرة زبد طري- مقدار ضئيل من الملح والفلفل. - بياض بيضتين مخفوقتين. - 1-2 كوب رقائق ذرة مطحونة.- زيت نباتي. 

الطريقه : 
قطعي صدور الدجاج إلى نصفين. امزجي الجبن والزعتر والزبد والملح والفلفل واقسمي هذا المزيج بين قطع الدجاج و ضعي قطع الدجاج فوق بعضها البعض وثبتيها معا بخلات خشبية.و ادهني الدجاج 
بالبيض المخفوق ثم اغمسيه في رقائق الذرة المطحونة بحيث يغطي تماما بها و اتركي قطع الدجاج 
في المبرد لحين استخدامها ضعي قطع الدجاج في إناء مدهون سطحه بالقليل من الزيت ثم اخبزيها في فرن ساخن 400 درجة مئوية لمدة تتراوح من 30-40 دقيقة أو أن تنضج وتصبح مقرمشة 
[/SIZE][/SIZE]

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*يمي يمي باين عليهم بشهو
يسلمو ام السوس*

----------


## (dodo)

مممممممم زاكيين انا اليوم عملت المعكروووونة بتشهي 
يسلموووووووو

----------


## ميرنا

antiiii 7aba tacha toooze tooze 3liikoume klabbe :Gbiggrin:  :SnipeR (3):  :Bl (9):

----------

